# Snowblower Stalls



## MSmithSB (Nov 23, 2014)

My snowblower had a rough season last year. It often had a hard time starting and most of the time I couldn't turn the choke off without it stalling. I actually ended up blowing the snow with the choke on sometimes because I was desperate. It had little power when like that though. I tried out some fuel start additive too, but it didn't help much.

I planned to take care of it over the summer, but I had a baby along with my 2 year old, so you know that goes. Anyways it's a 50 degree day so I decided to check out the current state. I started it up. A little rough at first but it got going. In this warmer weather I was able to turn the choke off and it sounded like it was running well. I let it go for about 20 minutes. Then I went to go move it. Tipped it back an inch and moved it back 6" and it stalled right out.

Any tips on where I should start the diagnosis? Carb? Fuel line? Air filter?

Thanks


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

A little more detail On, Brand , model and engine. But It could potentially be that the carb needs to be cleaned. But you may want to try some Seafoam in the gas first. That may clean the internals of the carb enough. Since the machine does run.


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

What did you do for maintenance on this? Change the gas? Oil? Run it dry? If you simply have left it between seasons, the first thing to do is drain out the old gas, and try again. My guess is this won't solve it, given you had similar problems last year. A dirty carb is the most likely problem, so a carb cleaning/rebuild is the place to start.....there are plenty of youtube videos on how to do this.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

MS
As MotorCity indicated, the problem is most likely the carburetor and quite possibly the fuel that a busy guy like yourself might leave sitting in the tank. In either case, draining your old fuel and adding new (with Seafoam, an ounce or so) may clear up the problem. The next step would be removing and cleaning the carb. Plenty of good vids online to show you the proper procedure. I do both on any machine I pick up to ensure a good running engine. Don't forget to add a fresh spark plug for a couple of bucks and a new fuel filter if you are using one. MH


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

In this day and age, with this crap gas, if it has spark you might as well just go a head and rebuild the carb. I do blowers for a lot of friends and that's always the problem. Some self induced by improper storing but the gas is a trouble maker. Had a not too old blower couple weeks ago and no gas to carb. Here the ethanol had delaminated the fuel line and it collapsed shutting off the fuel to carb from tank


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It could be a loose connection somewhere on the fuel system too.
Runs till it is under power then it sucks in air starving it for fuel?

My blower did that with a cracked plastic gas fitting at the carb.
At first it did exactly what yours did and but wasn't leaking. Then it finally started leaking and I saw it was cracked.
After I changed it all was well.

I am not saying that is what is wrong with yours, but somehow it could also be sucking in air. Check all the connections and fuel lines like mentioned.

Though probably the carb needs servicing.

Like asked, it would be nice to know what blower it is????


----------



## MSmithSB (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Its a 2005 Troy-Bilt 26" I got from Lowes. It's got an 8.5HP Tesumseh engine.

Never heard of Sea Foam, but I ordered a can off of Amazon as soon as that suggestion came in (took a week and a half despite shipping Prime). It arrived yesterday, so this weekend I'll put it in and give it a shot first.

Thanks for all the help. I'll post back with the results. Hope you all had a good holiday.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

dont go dumping in the whole can, 3 cap fulls of the stuff should be plenty for that 1 gallon Tecumseh fuel tank


----------



## MSmithSB (Nov 23, 2014)

43128 said:


> dont go dumping in the whole can, 3 cap fulls of the stuff should be plenty for that 1 gallon Tecumseh fuel tank


Yep, read the directions where it said 1 oz or more per gal to clean. 3 cap fulls sound good. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

MSmithSB said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Never heard of Sea Foam, but I ordered a can off of Amazon as soon as that suggestion came in (took a week and a half despite shipping Prime). It arrived yesterday, so this weekend I'll put it in and give it a shot first.


Most likely you can save yourself money by purchasing the Sea Foam at an auto parts store, Walmart, Home Depot or Lowe's.

Whimsey


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Carb info (_link-to-the-link @ the top of this forum_)


----------

